# My daughter has just started High School - how to discuss character development



## Eoghan (Sep 23, 2011)

I am painfully aware that my daughter is having to make decisions which will shape her character. To give but one example she gets a weekly allowance for her meals at school. She has to decide whether to go to the bakery, supermarket or the school canteen. [In my day we bought a school dinner ticket- end of!]

I have tried to open up a discussion of decisions and consequences reading a couple of "decisions" from a "what would you do?" book (Christian) just to go over the idea of weighing up decisions.

There are any number of secular books covering this but are there any christian ones? I am looking for sound doctrine here brethren not pop-psychology with a christian frosting.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm just a lad so can't offer much in the way of advice.

If you phone the FP Bookroom and explain what kind of thing you are after, they will have something for you.


----------



## bug (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't mean this to sound condescending in any way, but what about sitting down with her and simply using the bible? Look at some of the decisions people made, like Eve choosing to eat the fruit and go on and consider the implications of those choices together. In its self this approach will be charceter building/ shaping for her as she learns from you how you derive your world view from the word of God, and the preeminence that scripture has in your life.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with Bug. Obedience to God's law and following biblical guidance to "let all things be done decently and in order", "whatsoever you do, do it as unto the Lord", etc. etc. have been sufficient for us with our daughters. Of course, they both walk with the Lord, so I could see where there might be an issue if a daughter was not constrained to Christ. 

The danger we have found with many of the books out there is the tendency of the authors to expound beyond scripture and insert their own pet views and opinions. Also, the "what would you do" type books tend to be VERY heavy on tolerance of sinful choices and the fact that you are intolerant or judgmental if you hold to any absolutes...such as God's Word.


----------

